# Nu piece, lots of libs



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi,

Haven't posted in here in a while.

This is a typical Hollywood style cue

libs used
Trpts sustains-custom
trpts staccs-pp
Fh sus-pp
staccs SI
Bones sus-pp
staccs-QLSO
Tuba-Sam
Strings and flute....all PP
Harp-VSL
Perc-True Strike and QLSO

http://scoredog.tv/Conclusion.mp3


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 10, 2005)

Great cue Craig!
Great sound as well.

The only thing is, I feel the french horns (I think it is F horns, even though you used a pp patch) when they come in might be a little too loud (I don't have the exact timing of it but I'd say at 1/4 of the piece)

Great work!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Patrick

pp is not the dynamic... it is the library


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 10, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Thanks Patrick
> 
> pp is not the dynamic... it is the library



oops, for a second I tried to forget about PP, it triggers too much envy :oops: :evil:


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 10, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## ComposerDude (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice work, Craig!


----------



## Jackull (Nov 10, 2005)

Indeed hollywoody  
Nice Trpts from the Vi-Pro, can't wait to get ours now... Did you EQ'd this patch or just played as is? Very good volume swells. The only thing IMO is the pp stacc trpt doesn't really match with the new Vi- trpts... 
Otherwise very nice piece & an additional track to my Sharmy's folder...

jackULL


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 10, 2005)

BIG Sound! Sweet.
J


----------



## lux (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice cue Craig, very filmic like.

Personally I find the mix too far, some runs appear to me as they come from hundred meters. Imho, more dryness will give better attention to your refined arrangements.

Luca


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 10, 2005)

Nu..hehe

your such a gangsta craig :wink: 

cant wait to get ahold of those trumpets


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 10, 2005)

yup

which is why the piece has the ambience it has.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice cue Craig!!

Powerful!

Like Patrick, I think the Fr.Hrns come in a little too loud.... other than that.... rockin'.

T


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 10, 2005)

Hmm strange I hadn't even noticed any Cutthroat Islandishness.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 10, 2005)

Very nice Craig.

Rob


----------



## Niah (Nov 10, 2005)

Killer !


----------



## handz (Nov 11, 2005)

Really nice Sharmy, nice I like the Strings and Brass Stacs!


----------



## dogforester (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice brass writing.


----------



## pdzl (Nov 11, 2005)

Very cool piece Craig. 

Are the FH SI, PSam, VSL or QLSO?



Evan Gamble said:


> cant wait to get ahold of those trumpets



Are these going to be sold and made public?


----------



## groove (Nov 12, 2005)

Long time not earing you ! as great as always...still liking your composition a lot !

is it from a score you've been doing for movie/tv ?

regards

stephane


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses...i appreciate as mentioned before we were hacked.

Stephen, PP is a small custom lib

Hi Stephane, it was a practice piece just to do something in Debney style. How is EIS going? It is time to start ramping that forum up again.


----------

